# First Look at the Samyang/Rokinon 50mm and 135mm Primes



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi everyone. I've just started the review process on the new 50mm f/1.4 and 135mm f/2. The optics on the latter are extremely impressive.

Here's a first look at the lenses and some general impressions.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/MKq0mwAqAII" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

http://bit.ly/1B27acl

P.S. I'd appreciate some feedback on how to actually embed the YouTube video here to make is easier for everyone.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 22, 2015)

I did a couple of brief portrait sessions using the trio of lenses that I'm currently reviewing (these two primes + the Zeiss Distagon 21mm).

Here is one sample from the Samyang 135mm f/2:



It Takes More than an Umbrella by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## Djaaf (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm not a big fan of video review, so I won't comment on it, but that last image is really nice. 
Getting a blurred background at that distance with a subject that small in the frame is giving it a very nice look. And as always, I love your colors.  

Is the lens still shipping without any contact chip on it ? (still no focus confirm, exif, etc ? )

Djaaf.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 24, 2015)

Djaaf said:


> I'm not a big fan of video review, so I won't comment on it, but that last image is really nice.
> Getting a blurred background at that distance with a subject that small in the frame is giving it a very nice look. And as always, I love your colors.
> 
> Is the lens still shipping without any contact chip on it ? (still no focus confirm, exif, etc ? )
> ...



The only mount in Samyang products that has a focus confirm chip is Nikon. None of the others have any electronics. If I were to purchase one of these lenses, I would add a Dandelion focus confirm chip to it and then calibrate it to make sure it was accurate.


----------



## Djaaf (Feb 25, 2015)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> The only mount in Samyang products that has a focus confirm chip is Nikon. None of the others have any electronics. If I were to purchase one of these lenses, I would add a Dandelion focus confirm chip to it and then calibrate it to make sure it was accurate.



I did that with my Samyang 14mm, but I'd really like not to do it again, as the calibration process was really a pain to do properly (and for an UWA at f/2.8... I don't really want to think about calibrating the dandelion chip on a 135 f/2...  ) 
Wasn't there a few rumors around saying Samyang would put a chip on its lenses in the not-too-far off future ? 

Djaaf.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 25, 2015)

Djaaf said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > The only mount in Samyang products that has a focus confirm chip is Nikon. None of the others have any electronics. If I were to purchase one of these lenses, I would add a Dandelion focus confirm chip to it and then calibrate it to make sure it was accurate.
> ...



If that was the case, it hasn't become reality yet.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 25, 2015)

Dustin, it looks like you too are sticking your old lenses onto the 6D. Nice group of Takumars!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Feb 26, 2015)

NancyP said:


> Dustin, it looks like you too are sticking your old lenses onto the 6D. Nice group of Takumars!



I really enjoy using vintage glass on modern cameras. Some of those old lenses just have so much personality. I'm going to do a shootout here in the next few weeks between the:

Helios 44-2
SMC Takumar 55mm f/1.8
SMC Takumar 50mm f/1.4
Zeiss Planar T* 1.7/50mm

And maybe through the Rokinon 50mm f/1.4 into the mix just for the fun of it.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 26, 2015)

I shoot the Mamiya-Sekor (M42 mount) 55 f/1.4, 60 f/2.8 1:1 macro; Nikkor AIS 50 f/1.2, 55 f/3.5 1:2 micro, and 105 f/2.5. Motley bunch is from my own old film camera (Mamiya-Sekor, back when they did 135 format cameras) and my dad's old camera. Some reviewer wrote of the AIS 50 f/1.2 that at f/1.2 the sizable aberrations can be thought of as features for certain types of shots.


----------

